Ask HN: Which books to follow for startup UI/UX? - xstartup
======
ankyth27
Here are some: 1) Don't make me think twice:
[http://amzn.to/2E99h5F](http://amzn.to/2E99h5F) 2) 100 things every designer
must know: [http://amzn.to/2GZbXkn](http://amzn.to/2GZbXkn) 3) Design of
everyday things: [http://amzn.to/2GYIZB2](http://amzn.to/2GYIZB2)

While UI/UX is more of a field where you get better by practice and
observation, yet these books can surely help you build a solid foundation.

------
nicksalt
Have you tried goodui.org... this site is an open source a/b testing of
peoples UI/UX designs. It shows results of the communities a/b tests. I find
it an awesome resource.

rock on!

------
dyeje
Sign up for Alertbox by the Nielsen Norman Group. It's a weekly newsletter of
UX articles that they write based on their research. Great stuff.

[https://www.nngroup.com/articles/subscribe/](https://www.nngroup.com/articles/subscribe/)

------
newadventures
If you're up for an experiment, it may make sense to use books "as an
experimental object" to learn. Head to a library, or book store. Pick an isle.
Imagine someone hands you $30 and says "PICK A BOOK NOW! 5...4...3.." and you
grab the first book you notice. Inspect it, why did it grab your attention?
Color design? How does it compare to other books? Was it good placement? Font?

Then pick a few books on the same topic. Say, a travel guide for Tokyo.
Compare five or so, you'll quickly have one or two favorites. Why? Font?
Layout? Clarity? Make notes.

Similar things work for dairy products, or looking up dentist websites.

Sorry for this being a bit out of the box, but having written a book and going
through this very exercise did remind me a lot of UI/UX.

I think there's a lot of value in books, and also UI/UX topics covered in
books — but eventually you'll have to find your own interpretation and
understanding of things, and it may be a better learning experience to compare
and investigate on your own and then line up anything you've learned with the
great book recommendations this thread will very likely bring up, hopefully.

